# Currently on Test-E + Anavar + Clen



## tsj (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi everyone, I am currently taking Test-E + Anavar + Clen, I am hoping to reduce my bodyfat while putting on some muscle/strength on this cycle. I am currently at the end of week 2 however I have gained some weight on the scales but people are telling me I'm starting to look better? I'm a little confused as I feel like I look better but the weight on the scales is making me think otherwise, especially since I found it hard to fit into my jeans the other day (this was after a heavy squat workout so my legs were and still are very pumped from that workout. I would have thought I wouldn't have seen any gains for atleast another couple of weeks yet? My diet is mostly clean however I have had a number of cheat days last week.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Post diet n stats bud


----------



## tsj (Jun 2, 2012)

25 yrs old

5ft 8in

95kg

22% bodyfat

I also have a medical problem where my body produces very low natural test, I am not currently taking and treatment for this. I have been training since I was 18 but I am finding it hard to gain any more muscle due to my low test levels

My diet is usually:

breakfast: oats with semi skimmed milk

mid morning: protein shake (70g carbs / 50g protein)

lunch: chicken breast with veg

pre-workout: protein shake (70g carbs / 50g protein)

dinner: chicken with veg

I think my diet has flaws as in i should probably have carbs after my workout. I am also currently finding it extremely difficult to eat... i have a very small appetite and would like to up my protein more.

Can anyone suggest any tips so I can get the most out of this cycle?

Thnks


----------



## tsj (Jun 2, 2012)

I am taking:

250mcg of Test-E

50mg of Anavar

100mg of Clen (upped from 60mg since I wasn't seeing much sides)


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Body fat is too high to run Var.


----------



## tsj (Jun 2, 2012)

I am using Var to gain some extra strength and lean muscle as apposed to dbol or something. Would you have gone with something else?


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

your not going to gain at all eating so little mate you need to at least double wot your eating now, at 95kg u will prob be looking in the 3500cals range.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

tsj said:


> I am using Var to gain some extra strength and lean muscle as apposed to dbol or something. Would you have gone with something else?


You may as well save your money and use winnys. Just my opinion mate.


----------



## tsj (Jun 2, 2012)

I will up my calorie intake, due to me wanting to reduce bodyfat is it best to keep mostly protein? what split should I do? 50/50? or?


----------



## matthewplyon (Sep 23, 2011)

tsj said:


> I am using Var to gain some extra strength and lean muscle as apposed to dbol or something. Would you have gone with something else?


u can lean up of bdol.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

tsj said:


> I will up my calorie intake, due to me wanting to reduce bodyfat is it best to keep mostly protein? what split should I do? 50/50? or?


Do you understand that you need to reduce or burn extra calories to lose bodyfat? You may want to get BF down to around 12% then do a cycle.


----------



## tsj (Jun 2, 2012)

miguelmolez said:


> Do you understand that you need to reduce or burn extra calories to lose bodyfat? You may want to get BF down to around 12% then do a cycle.


I will complete this cycle as I've already started now...

I do not understand what is going on, I went to see some friends last night and they said I've trimmed down a lot and said they can see more lean mass on me compared to a few weeks ago. How can this be? Is the Test-E kicking in quicker because of my abnormally low natural test? Is this possible?


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

What was your training like before you did this cycle?? I'm assuming you've been training better since you've started it..? This could be the main reason your looking better and the var might give you slightly fuller look, unsure if clen will do much that quickly...


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

Secondly.. are you meant to take clean near the end of cycle?

I.e. 1 - 6 var

test 1 - 12

clen 8 - 12??

If diet is right, you might drop enough fat for the clen to work.. I could be wrong.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

hey mate, bf too high to take anavar.

and personal opinion, taking test and clen IN MY OPINION is pointless. its very hard to gain mass and cut at the same time. however i have heard of people doing this.

if you suffer from low test naturally you really need to speak to the doctor about taking steroids, it could possibly mean theres more chance of infertility after a long course?


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

if this is your first course, test alone will show huge results, especially if its decent test (be careful with the tons of dodgy stuff floating about)


----------



## tsj (Jun 2, 2012)

deeppurple said:


> if this is your first course, test alone will show huge results, especially if its decent test (be careful with the tons of dodgy stuff floating about)


The test is decent, its come from a reliable source.

I feel like the scales are going up again and I don't understand how? Surely the test-e and anavar arent going to be kicking in before week 3 starts? Everyone is saying 4 to 5 weeks minimum?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

When you put on lean tissue without fat your overal bodyfat reduces but personally I would eat at a defecit till you reach 10%


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Saying all this whats your cardio like!?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

PMSL Why is his BF to high to take var??? He will still get the strength from it!


----------



## renshaw (Jun 5, 2012)

tsj said:


> The test is decent, its come from a reliable source.
> 
> I feel like the scales are going up again and I don't understand how? Surely the test-e and anavar arent going to be kicking in before week 3 starts? Everyone is saying 4 to 5 weeks minimum?


Test works straight away buddy.. It goes straight in the receptors from the second you inject then your body will straight away start speeding up protein synthesis.. so you'll start achieve gains quickly although the noticeable gains will not be till around 3 weeks when the process of protein synthesis is running a maximum speed.

Var will be showing the quicker gains though mate through storage of extra carbs in your muscle giving you a fuller look

Thought i'd clear that up!


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

He can take what he wants, its his body! But why waste Var at such a high BF level when its more effective at lower levels for the hardening and vascular effects. Its the most expensive oral, he would be better of paying out for dbol or winnys which are cheaper and will still get strength gains. Does that make sense?


----------



## tsj (Jun 2, 2012)

Money isnt really an issue, however my weight has stayed around the same now but since the cycle I feel my fat is gone down (not checked how much), my strength is up quite a bit and my muscle mass has increased substantially... every person who hasn't seen me in a while has said "your on steroids" which makes me assured that its working. However I am now week 5 today and I haven't noticed that so called "kick in" yet?


----------

